# Quality Archery Designs Ultra-Rest Pro HD



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I started out with a popular fall-away rest on my Elite E-500 Elite last year. I never could get it to act right with any consistency and accuracy was similarly hit or miss. I recently got a hold of the new for 2007
*ULTRA-REST PRO SERIES HD* rest. Man do I love this rest! 

Tuning was a breeze. The pull cord is adjustable at the rest rather than at the cable and this allows for micro-timing the rest to fall away at the very last instant improving accuracy. My groups have shruck down to two inches at 28 yards in only three practice sessions. 

I love the way you can push the rest into a vertical postion prior to shooting and it stays that way on a let down if you decide not to shoot. This is a great feature for hunting if you have to let down and re-draw. It also seems to be the quitest fall-a-way rest I have heard to date. This rest is nearly silent.

The QAP Ultra offers total containment at all times. You could not ask for a better hunting rest and the accuracy seems on par with 3-D competion rests.

A pre-cut felt pad comes with the rest to silence the prongs & containment arm and so far both show zero signs of wear.

I think most of the problem with my old rest was it was incapable of falling fast enough out of the way of my arrows and there was some amount of bounce back. The Ultra-Rest suffers from neither of these potential problems.

I've only put aboout 150 arrows down range with this rest, but so far I'm thrilled with it's performance. I'll try to give a mid-season report after I have hopefully field tested it on whitetails.

Here's a link to the rest and thanks to great guys up at Gander Mountain Archery Department in Greensboro for their help and advice, especially Rodney Boggs---he's a great bow tech, shooting instructor (NFAA level II) and heck of a guy to work with setting up a bow that shoots. He also is the best shot I have ever seen in person.

link: http://www.qadinc.com/pc-30-5-ultra-rest-pro-series-hd.aspx


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BNB.. I totally agree.. I put one on my Slayer for the upcoming hunting season, after being a little disappointed with another's lack of stealth... it was just plain noisy when it came down.. read good things about the QAD and bought an HD Pro.. man.. was that a great move!! It is truly the quietest I've ever shot, a snap to tune, and the micro adjust is the bomb.

Heck.. I'm torn between that or a lizard tongue for my competition bow, which is presently sporting a TT... If only I can find a good deal in the AT classifieds... :tongue: :thumb:

You owe to to your bow to check out these rests.... the features and benefits are equal to the performance... :wink:


----------



## ChuckDU77 (Apr 3, 2006)

Best rests on the market. I can't agree more that the QAD rests are the best. I have them on my 3D bow and hunting bow.


----------



## jmobley82 (Jul 7, 2006)

I think this rest looks awesome and really want one. However, my friend told me that they dont work well on Mathews bows. Is this true, do you guys have any experience with Mathews bows. I personally shoot a Switchback and would like a little info.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

jmobley82 said:


> I think this rest looks awesome and really want one. However, my friend told me that they dont work well on Mathews bows. Is this true, do you guys have any experience with Mathews bows. I personally shoot a Switchback and would like a little info.


Did you ask him why it won't work? That's a new one on me. I'd call Mathews and QAP and take their advice.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

jmobley82 said:


> I think this rest looks awesome and really want one. However, my friend told me that they dont work well on Mathews bows. Is this true, do you guys have any experience with Mathews bows. I personally shoot a Switchback and would like a little info.


I have seen a lot of pic's of them on SB's. I don't see why it wouldn't work. After all, doesn't it have the little harmonic dampner in it....it's gotta work:wink:


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

I shoot a switchback and have a qad ld pro and it works great! The only thing I had to cut the retainer arm off the top so it wounldn't hit the roller guard.


----------



## hdsanders (Oct 29, 2003)

Too answer the Mathews question, yes they will work together. I have one on my LX, my brother has had one on his SB & Drenalin, and my father has one on his SB XT. 

I am currently using the older model. Does the new HD model have enough advantages to replace my old one?


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

hdsanders said:


> Too answer the Mathews question, yes they will work together. I have one on my LX, my brother has had one on his SB & Drenalin, and my father has one on his SB XT.
> 
> I am currently using the older model. Does the new HD model have enough advantages to replace my old one?



I think they key thing is the trigger you hit with your thumb is bigger and is a softer, quiter plastic. The way the cable attaches at the rest (and micro adjusts from that point) is priceless. I think the older ones had to be adjusted at the cable you tied off to which is a lot more hit or miss I would think. Works the same, but this way it is sooooo easy to get it precise without even having a press once you serve in the tag end.


----------



## bluegrasshunter (Sep 4, 2006)

I have the Ultra Pro LD (the one without the dampener). Can't agree more!!! The guys at QAD hit the nail on the head with these rests.


----------



## marmot (Aug 5, 2006)

The Ultra-Rest is a great rest with poor build quality. My six-week-old Ultra-Rest Hunter locked up the other night. I would not trust it on a hunt.


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

I just picked up the 2007 ultra rest pro series HD and cant agree with NCBuckNBass more! I had been using a Trophy Ridge Dropzone rest before getting the QAD and IMO the QAD is much easier to mount and tune and its ability to hold the arrow in place with the simple flick of the thumb tab is a fantastic improvement over the Trophy Ridge rest. I dont have any problems shooting it with my Mathews Switchback LD. It shoots great. Marmot...have you looked at the rest yourself to see what the possible problem is or did you contact QAD for help. Might be an easy fix,and if not, it will be interesting to see what customer service you get from QAD.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Forgot to mention----Crackers is the one that turned me on to this rest. I think he really likes them and uses them a lot. That says something to me about their build quality.


----------



## marmot (Aug 5, 2006)

trebortreb said:


> Marmot...have you looked at the rest yourself to see what the possible problem is or did you contact QAD for help. Might be an easy fix,and if not, it will be interesting to see what customer service you get from QAD.


It seems that having the rest lock-up is a recurring problem with rests of this design (the Ripcord seems to lock-up occasionally as well). I replaced the QAD with a Spot Hogg Whammy this weekend, and could not be happier. Granted, it is not a full containment rest. However, the build quality of the rest is significantly better (looks to be all-metal construction), and the hybrid design affords one a fall-back position in the field.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I used the QAD Pro a little last year and liked the rest but I just put on the QAD HD and its awesome! I attached mine to the cable slide. It seems to work even better for me then attached to the cable. You just have to reverse the cord where it comes out of the rest which is very easy to do with the new HD model...I've been a big Biscuit fan for hunting but I may have trouble taking this thing off....


----------



## BowhunterScooby (May 2, 2006)

*Ultra rest*

Just like most all on this thread. I really like the Ultra rest. I've been hunting with it for the past 2 years. Never failed or had any issues with mine. I currently have the basic hunter version on one bow and the Pro LD on the other. Both work extremely well. Not sure they can make a better type of full capture rest.


----------



## firefighter99 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Qad Hd*

I bought a new Drenalin about 3 months ago and have gone through 3 rests before becoming pleased with one. First I shot the new Mathews HD drop away 0" overdraw and had problems with vane clearance. Then, someone told me to get a Trophy Ridge FC. I honestly didn't shoot 10 arrows through it before deciding to return it. Frustrated with what to buy next, a friend of mine from Georgia told me about the QAD LD. He said he had been using the Ripcord's and QAD's and everyone at his local pro-shop loved them. Lucky for me, Cabelas had one in stock and I was on my way pure to happiness. I tied the string into my cable then had to do the normal tuning. My end result is in no doubt complete satisfaction! 

1) The arrow is fully contained
2) It is extremely silent both while drawing and during the shot
3) You can adjust the timing via the rest and not by the cable tie
4) It remains cocked even when not getting a shot off
5) I’m shooting over 300fps with a 27 1/4 arrow and it drops fast enough eliminate vane clearance
6) It is very easy to adjust
7) It beats the heck out of a whisker Biscuit


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

*love the qad*

I also shoot a dren ,and i have owned the qad ultra rest pro since they first hit the shelvesover 3 years i beleive now,had the same one i use now on my previose switch back and now on my dren .still works as good as day one !Great rest.:wink:


----------



## ol_school (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree with everyone. The "QUAD" ultra pro is a super rest. I shoot one on my PSE as well as my Bear. Only problems I had ever were quickly taken care of by support staff at Quad. 
They even sent out a new (refurbished) rest to my house without billing me pending my shipping back the old faulty one. It somehow developed a mind of it's own and would sometimes fail to fall properly....if you see vanes popping off while shooting...good indication something is afoul!
Great rest...love them.


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

My qad pro is 3 years old np @ all the overdraw is what caught my eye man couldn't be happier. 2 :thumbs_up:thumbs_up for the qad. can't wait to try the ultra rest pro hd. 26" cx 300 arrow 385gr pse 1000c 80lbs 29" silly penatration shot a wollymammoth @ 45y pass thru np..lol all kidding aside 2thumbs up for the qad pro ...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

The QAD didn't drop fast enough for my PSE X-force. Arrow fletchings were hitting the prong containment before it dropped down. Ended buying a cheaper, but better suited, Trophy Taker.

Plus, the QAD HD 2007 makes a "clicking" noise when you're almost done full drawing, doesn't it? I tried two out and they both make that noise. I have two older models from 2006 and they are better in that they don't make the noise when coming to full draw. Right now I actually have 3 QADs, but only two on my Bowtech Tribute and Darton Pro 3000. QAD's not dropping fast enough for PSE X-force.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

My HD is a silent as I've ever seen a dropaway.. the TT on my other bow is like a gun going off compared...:lol:

I know of some that are using the QAD on the XF with no problems... you have to get it properly timed though.. :wink:


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

I tried the QAD on my X-force 7. Everything went on and looked great. My first tuning shot thru paper had a 12 inch tear. The rest locked up and stayed locked. After that I couldn't trust this rest for hunting. What if it locked up on a huge buck??? Local pro shop called QAD, wouldn't refund money and I couldnt bring myself to trust another rest. Glad everyone else is having better luck.


----------



## bowhunter220 (Oct 12, 2007)

*qad*

I would like to see a 12 inch tear while paper tuning.


----------



## NGarcher (Dec 2, 2007)

jmobley82 said:


> I think this rest looks awesome and really want one. However, my friend told me that they dont work well on Mathews bows. Is this true, do you guys have any experience with Mathews bows. I personally shoot a Switchback and would like a little info.


Works great on my LX. No probs. what so ever.


----------



## johnsb31 (Nov 29, 2006)

just picked up a qad ultrarest pro hd for my cardiac.. Good to come on here and see some positive evaluations... Will let you know what i think when everything comes together. Still waiting for my sight.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

I just ordered the QAD PRO HD myself.

Will let you know what kind of results I get with it on my Dren.

Anyone have any setup advice?


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

*setup advise*



Campo said:


> I just ordered the QAD PRO HD myself.
> 
> Will let you know what kind of results I get with it on my Dren.
> 
> Anyone have any setup advice?


I think the best set-up advice you could get is put it on a BOWTECH


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Campo said:


> I just ordered the QAD PRO HD myself.
> 
> Will let you know what kind of results I get with it on my Dren.
> 
> Anyone have any setup advice?


Closely follow the instructions that come with it and you'll have no problem.. do a walkback tune to get the centershot set, and start bustin nocks... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## nick atkis (Sep 6, 2006)

Tryed just about all drop-away rest.The QUAD imo is the best there is


----------



## fingershooters (Feb 17, 2005)

*QAD locking up*

My Qad pro hd doesnt really lock up but the arrow sometimes hit it hard and throws the arrow off by 3" at 20 yards. You hear a loud wack and the rest doesnt bottom out. You can see where my feather hit the rest. I dont trust it anymore either. I will be putting my ripcord back on this afternoon.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

for the guys having a problem with the pro hd, I will take them off your hands if you do not want them anymore!:tongue::wink:


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

*Hunter Model*

I have an older Mathews FX bow with the QAD Hunter model and am having some clearance problems between the thumb lever and my quiver. Actually both quivers I have tried. If I move the rest to the left it is way out of center shot. I'm wondering if anyone knows if the Pro version has a narrower profile. I compared pictures on their web site and it looks like the whole thing is shifted to left a bit which is what I need. I'd really like to put a fifth arrow in my new mathews quiver without having the thumb cocker drum pressed up against my arrow shaft.

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## sptsman (May 24, 2007)

*qad rest*

i have one on my synergy.well built, quiet, and reliable.can't wait to take it to the woods.try one you'll want one !


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i bought 2 quads 1 for my 2007 martin bengal and 1 for 2008 moab the one on the bengal works great but the one on the moab locks sometimes, so i went back to my ripcord for the moab , it works great. i guess you get a lemon in everthing


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

*awesome rest*

I have owned the original since they hit the shelves. Now i have the 2008 qad ultra rest pro hd on order i cant wait till it comes i love quad rests! It should be out in march but it is worth the wait!


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

i had a tm hunter style rest that i paid close to $70 for. when i decided it was time for a fall away rest i looked at all the name brands for big $'s. i had just bought my new vectrix xl so i was on a pretty tight leash. seen the ultra rest at wal-mart for like $49. a little loud but i really like it. will prob trade up soon to the new qad.


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 31, 2006)

My flipper fell off at my first 3-d shoot, several guys from the pro shop where I got it were also there, they told me to bring my bow to the shop and thet would replace it NO CHARGE even though its been on the bow since 05!!!
I brought the bow to them the next day and now all is well( I would have hated that to happen in Illinois this year!!!!!!)


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

jmobley82 said:


> I think this rest looks awesome and really want one. However, my friend told me that they dont work well on Mathews bows. Is this true, do you guys have any experience with Mathews bows. I personally shoot a Switchback and would like a little info.


My friend had one on his bow (older Mathews) last summer, had a few problems because the tech tied the cable instead of using the clamp. He called the company, they sent him a clamp. It's been working like a charm since.

You just have to follow the directions!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

I got a Iron Mace last week and was having some difficulty making a rest decision. 

I have a Muzzy on my Drenalin and I like it.

When I saw the QAD"s price of 49.99 AND it has full containment, I grabbed it.

Glad I did. Not yet FOB friendly but I got to work on it.

Smoking accurate. I may have too much cord...it looks weird but it works.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Reasons to buy the QAD pro seris hd, I had many experience archery hunters tell me if you want the best rest for the money this is the rest to get, the only isues I heard were ith blazers not passing but that was always because it was not set up right to begin with as I found out. When I first tried mine I was somewhat disappointed I am a newbie to compounds so I'm not good with all this tuning stuff but I fiquired out what the issue was. I left the cord too long and the prong was not coming to 90. After I resolved this.....man what a diffence compared to the hostage rest I was using. There's nothing like shooting 5 arrows and having them all touch of coarse that was at 20 yards. I'm sure I also gained some speed. For what it's worth I'm shooting a Diamond Liberty.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

bigugly said:


> Reasons to buy the QAD pro seris hd, I had many experience archery hunters tell me if you want the best rest for the money this is the rest to get, the only isues I heard were ith blazers not passing but that was always because it was not set up right to begin with as I found out. When I first tried mine I was somewhat disappointed I am a newbie to compounds so I'm not good with all this tuning stuff but I fiquired out what the issue was. I left the cord too long and the prong was not coming to 90. After I resolved this.....man what a diffence compared to the hostage rest I was using. There's nothing like shooting 5 arrows and having them all touch of coarse that was at 20 yards. I'm sure I also gained some speed. For what it's worth I'm shooting a Diamond Liberty.



For what it's worth the Diamond Liberty is an incredible bow! The blazers work as intended through the QAD. I love your bow and will own one as my go to tree stand sure thing. The Elite will be retired to dominate on the 3-D circut. Using an E-500 seems to much like killing, not hunting. LOL


----------



## scruffy (Jan 31, 2006)

shooting mathews outback with qad ultra ld pro series. the rest seems to lock up, sounds like a rifle went off, need help any suggestions


----------



## NASafariGuy (May 7, 2008)

A few clarifying questions.

1. When you draw the bow back or pull the string on the rest is it tight or seem to get stuck?


----------



## NASafariGuy (May 7, 2008)

If it does then they produced some rests with the spring set to tight and it draws back with to much pressure and you get that loud noise on the down cycle. They will send you a new one or repair yours.


----------

